# Do apprentices pay union dues?



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Cajuncurlycircuit said:


> Do IBEW apprentices pay union dues? And how much?


Yes, just 90% of your take home pay...:whistling2:


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Cajuncurlycircuit said:


> Do IBEW apprentices pay union dues? And how much?


Yes. How much depends upon the local.


----------



## lefleuron (May 22, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Yes, just 90% of your take home pay...:whistling2:


 Spoken like a true idiot. Again.


----------



## ND80 (Apr 12, 2012)

Yes you pay your working dues from the start. 
Once you are inducted in "after about 2000 hours" then you start paying your dues. 
How much depends on your local.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Cajuncurlycircuit said:


> Do IBEW apprentices pay union dues? And how much?


I paid 3% of my gross buy was making 75% more than when I was a non-union apprentice plus, I had a very nice pension plan and full family medical, dental and vision PPO insurance.
Very we ll worth it to me at the time.


----------



## Fatdaddy (Apr 15, 2014)

thought you don't start paying till after the 11 week training. Hearn the working dues is about $1100 a year


----------



## Kunolop (Feb 9, 2013)

Cajuncurlycircuit said:


> Do IBEW apprentices pay union dues? And how much?


Yes the IBEW is a business! So you will pay working dues ranging from 3-5%, and a non working dues. If you fall behind on the non working dues they will kick you out of the union! Which was the best thing that ever happened to me.


----------



## fisstech (Feb 2, 2013)

i pay 50 bones a month for my "non-working dues" and 3% when I am working.

so basically i make 20% more than non union guys but pay 3% for that. i am okay with that. not even factoring in my contractor paid health benefits and contractor paid pension. when i was non union both came out of my pocket.


----------



## fisstech (Feb 2, 2013)

Kunolop said:


> Yes the IBEW is a business! So you will pay working dues ranging from 3-5%, and a non working dues. If you fall behind on the non working dues they will kick you out of the union! Which was the best thing that ever happened to me.


yeah if you fall behind 6 months you CAN be kicked out. frankly, if you cant bone up 50 bucks a month for 6 months you don't deserve to be apart of the union. you obviously don't get the point of it. i've never heard of an apprentice sitting on the books for that long anyways. i JUST joined at the end of March and was literally the last 2nd level on the list. I was working within 4 weeks.


----------



## Kunolop (Feb 9, 2013)

fisstech said:


> yeah if you fall behind 6 months you CAN be kicked out. frankly, if you cant bone up 50 bucks a month for 6 months you don't deserve to be apart of the union. you obviously don't get the point of it. i've never heard of an apprentice sitting on the books for that long anyways. i JUST joined at the end of March and was literally the last 2nd level on the list. I was working within 4 weeks.


I wouldn't be in here defending the IBEW if i just joined the them in March, and the only project I have been on is Keeyask Generating Station. Yes you will make more money than a non union working up at Keeyask, as you should for your time away and all the overtime you will spend on this project. Being a 2nd level you have not been in the trade long enough to go through the leaner times where you were on the books sometimes for 5-6 months at a time! Wait till you realize how crooked the IBEW is! You should look into why the IBEW are trying so hard usung your dues money to fight against being transparent about their office salaries and expenditures like every not for profit business has to. Ask Cindy what she makes one day.


----------



## fistofbolts (Jan 25, 2014)

Kunolop said:


> I wouldn't be in here defending the IBEW if i just joined the them in March, and the only project I have been on is Keeyask Generating Station. Yes you will make more money than a non union working up at Keeyask, as you should for your time away and all the overtime you will spend on this project. Being a 2nd level you have not been in the trade long enough to go through the leaner times where you were on the books sometimes for 5-6 months at a time! Wait till you realize how crooked the IBEW is! You should look into why the IBEW are trying so hard usung your dues money to fight against being transparent about their office salaries and expenditures like every not for profit business has to. Ask Cindy what she makes one day.


I dont think I have met cindy. who is she?


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

What is it? About 2 1/2 hours pay a month?


----------

